# Job opportunities in Banking Sector or Teaching?



## jeevankasin (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Firstly am glad there is such a forum to help out with job seekers from overseas and those wishing to migrate to Australia.

I am a Singaporean who has just completed my BSc in Physics and Mathematics from a New Zealand university. I am looking for a job in Australia at the moment and so far without much success. I am wondering if I should apply for a work visa in Australia before applying for a job. Would that be easier for me to secure a job in the finance sector as an analyst? If so, what type of visa should I go for? 

I do have some experience as a teacher from Singapore and am not sure if that would be helpful in getting a visa. I do not mind teaching as an alternative.

regards

Jeevan


----------

